

Windows 8 is a huge ad platform - Revisor
http://community.advertising.microsoft.com/msa/en/global/b/blog/archive/2012/10/01/windows-8-ads-in-apps-concepts-agency-partners-advertising-week-2012.aspx

======
pedalpete
I suspect the knee-jerk reaction to this is that it is a horrible thing, but
if you look at the examples, these are mostly content 'apps' web-pages where
you would normally have ads anyway.

It is up to the publisher/developer if they are going to put ads in their
apps. There are places where ads belong, and where they don't. The
publisher/developer needs to take into consideration their target market, and
if ads are acceptable.

Placing ads in my video-editor is likely not a good idea. I need the screen
real-estate, and I'm in a highly focused state. The advertisers likely don't
want to be there anyway. Same with when I'm building a powerpoint. But when
I'm watching a video, looking at my calendar, etc. etc. Ads can be beneficial.

And no, I'm not in advertising.

